# what is more preffered ibo or asa?



## youngbuck98 (Aug 9, 2011)

what is more preffered ibo or asa?


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

They are both different it's really what you want to do. I shot IBO because its closer for me. I also must add I have never shot an ASA but I want some day.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I like IBO because the center being the bonus. I think you see a better competition when the max bonus for each shot is 1 point. I think 12's & 14's are strange concept unless the targets were set at various angles making the 14 a kill therefore warding the bonus based on that angle. I think awarding a 14 for a liver / gut shot is strange. :noidea: Put the 14 in the center of the 10 and make it dime size. 12's quarter size, 11, 1/2 dollar, then you're shooting for a center kill. that makes sense. 
You think judging lines is ridiculous now that would be a fight starter.


----------



## babyhoose (Jun 29, 2008)

I much prefer ASA over IBO for several reasons. (1), ASA entry fee is less, and the winning payouts are ridiculously much higher than IBO. (2), unlike the IBO, the ASA shotgun start format makes the tournament run very smooth. It has taken me on some occasions over 9 hours to shoot 20 targets at IBO, where ASA it only takes approximately 3 1/2 hours. It is very hard to keep a strong focus for 9 hours. (3), ASA has known yardage classes (IBO doesn't) so if you're not too good at guessing the yardage, but are a good shooter, you can participate in one of those classes, and have a good chance to win some money. (4), ASA's 280 fps speed limit regulation keeps everyone on the same playing field. With no speed limit for the IBO, it is very difficult to compete against someone when they are shooting 30-50 more fps faster that you. (5), ASA is super fast in tallying the final results. In most instances, results are posted within one hour. There is no waiting around for hours upon hours like in the IBO. (6) I like having the 12 ring in play. If you get a 5, it only takes two arrows to gain back most of the points. In IBO, it takes 5 arrows. (7) In ASA tournaments, you shoot with people in your same division, not with random people from other classes like the IBO does. I could go on and on why I like ASA better, but I imagine you get the drift.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

ASA all the way!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Groan! We just went through this. :darkbeer:


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

babyhoose said:


> I much prefer ASA over IBO for several reasons. (1), ASA entry fee is less, and the winning payouts are ridiculously much higher than IBO. (2), unlike the IBO, the ASA shotgun start format makes the tournament run very smooth. It has taken me on some occasions over 9 hours to shoot 20 targets at IBO, where ASA it only takes approximately 3 1/2 hours. It is very hard to keep a strong focus for 9 hours. (3), ASA has known yardage classes (IBO doesn't) so if you're not too good at guessing the yardage, but are a good shooter, you can participate in one of those classes, and have a good chance to win some money. (4), ASA's 280 fps speed limit regulation keeps everyone on the same playing field. With no speed limit for the IBO, it is very difficult to compete against someone when they are shooting 30-50 more fps faster that you. (5), ASA is super fast in tallying the final results. In most instances, results are posted within one hour. There is no waiting around for hours upon hours like in the IBO. (6) I like having the 12 ring in play. If you get a 5, it only takes two arrows to gain back most of the points. In IBO, it takes 5 arrows. (7) In ASA tournaments, you shoot with people in your same division, not with random people from other classes like the IBO does. I could go on and on why I like ASA better, but I imagine you get the drift.


very well put!!!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

babyhoose said:


> I much prefer ASA over IBO for several reasons. (1), ASA entry fee is less, and the winning payouts are ridiculously much higher than IBO. (2), unlike the IBO, the ASA shotgun start format makes the tournament run very smooth. It has taken me on some occasions over 9 hours to shoot 20 targets at IBO, where ASA it only takes approximately 3 1/2 hours. It is very hard to keep a strong focus for 9 hours. (3), ASA has known yardage classes (IBO doesn't) so if you're not too good at guessing the yardage, but are a good shooter, you can participate in one of those classes, and have a good chance to win some money. (4), ASA's 280 fps speed limit regulation keeps everyone on the same playing field. With no speed limit for the IBO, it is very difficult to compete against someone when they are shooting 30-50 more fps faster that you. (5), ASA is super fast in tallying the final results. In most instances, results are posted within one hour. There is no waiting around for hours upon hours like in the IBO. (6) I like having the 12 ring in play. If you get a 5, it only takes two arrows to gain back most of the points. In IBO, it takes 5 arrows. (7) In ASA tournaments, you shoot with people in your same division, not with random people from other classes like the IBO does. I could go on and on why I like ASA better, but I imagine you get the drift.


Great points we only IBO around here so its what I have to shoot wish we had ASA so I could give it a try


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

+1 to babyhoose. How about a #8 ASA actually has range officials on the range


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

asa


----------



## CarbonExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

babyhoose said:


> I much prefer ASA over IBO for several reasons. (1), ASA entry fee is less, and the winning payouts are ridiculously much higher than IBO. (2), unlike the IBO, the ASA shotgun start format makes the tournament run very smooth. It has taken me on some occasions over 9 hours to shoot 20 targets at IBO, where ASA it only takes approximately 3 1/2 hours. It is very hard to keep a strong focus for 9 hours. (3), ASA has known yardage classes (IBO doesn't) so if you're not too good at guessing the yardage, but are a good shooter, you can participate in one of those classes, and have a good chance to win some money. (4), ASA's 280 fps speed limit regulation keeps everyone on the same playing field. With no speed limit for the IBO, it is very difficult to compete against someone when they are shooting 30-50 more fps faster that you. (5), ASA is super fast in tallying the final results. In most instances, results are posted within one hour. There is no waiting around for hours upon hours like in the IBO. (6) I like having the 12 ring in play. If you get a 5, it only takes two arrows to gain back most of the points. In IBO, it takes 5 arrows. (7) In ASA tournaments, you shoot with people in your same division, not with random people from other classes like the IBO does. I could go on and on why I like ASA better, but I imagine you get the drift.


Says it all right here!


----------



## babyhoose (Jun 29, 2008)

Bubba Dean said:


> +1 to babyhoose. How about a #8 ASA actually has range officials on the range


Good point! Like I said in my post, I could have went on and on and on why ASA is better than IBO. I'm sure there's at least another 8 - 10 reasons why ASA is better than IBO, don't ya think???


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> Groan! We just went through this. :darkbeer:


so, geezer, you got something better to do when its 15 degrees outside and the furnance in the shop is on the fritz? jump in and raise some cane for cryin' out loud.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

mag41vance said:


> I like IBO because the center being the bonus. I think you see a better competition when the max bonus for each shot is 1 point. I think 12's & 14's are strange concept unless the targets were set at various angles making the 14 a kill therefore warding the bonus based on that angle. I think awarding a 14 for a liver / gut shot is strange. :noidea: Put the 14 in the center of the 10 and make it dime size. 12's quarter size, 11, 1/2 dollar, then you're shooting for a center kill. that makes sense.
> You think judging lines is ridiculous now that would be a fight starter.


If it were a hunting game then what you say would make sense. But 3D is a target sport now, nothing about it other than animal shaped targets really pertain to hunting anymore. The lower or upper 12 makes it more challenging and the 14 is a risk/reward shot. I'm sure you don't hunt with a 5 grain per pound arrow like the ibo allows. 

Asa all the way, I will probably never attend an ibo. Heard the southerns are more of club shoot than a national event.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

being from up north it is IBO only. But sure like the ASA rules, they are a better mix for a hunter. I also like the shotgun start and being able to shoot with people of the same skill mix. 

Can anyone tell me what I can use with a slider sight, a pin scope, and release....I am now 70 years young... what stakes will I have to shoot from ???? IBO or ASA.. I now shoot from about out to 40 yards...do they have a master senior class for us old farts...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

sweet old bill said:


> being from up north it is IBO only. But sure like the ASA rules, they are a better mix for a hunter. I also like the shotgun start and being able to shoot with people of the same skill mix.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what I can use with a slider sight, a pin scope, and release....I am now 70 years young... what stakes will I have to shoot from ???? IBO or ASA.. I now shoot from about out to 40 yards...do they have a master senior class for us old farts...


both associations have geezer classes. the ibo class is a "probationary" class as they want to see what the turnout will be. both of 'em allow your setup and shoot from a max of 40 yards. i plan on trying the ibo again...but i still prefer asa.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

ASA I have shot the IBO for years and shot my first ASA last year ASA all the way


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

I have never shot an ASA shoot maybe you guys can enlight me on the facts. I was reading one post on another thread that stated there were 128 shooters in the k-45 class and that put 6 guys on a stake is that true? 6 shooters on a stake seems like alot I complain in the IBO about getting a group of 5 shooters. Do they do this in all classes? Don't they have different shoot times or have other groups start on a different set of 20 targets? Just trying to get an idea of what to expect if i ever get down there to shoot one of these shoots. 
Thanks


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Carlosii last year at the Classic the Super Senior and the Master Seniors just like the Delta's in Animal House were on super secret probation. That is why you had the range official you had.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

rock77 said:


> I have never shot an ASA shoot maybe you guys can enlight me on the facts. I was reading one post on another thread that stated there were 128 shooters in the k-45 class and that put 6 guys on a stake is that true? 6 shooters on a stake seems like alot I complain in the IBO about getting a group of 5 shooters. Do they do this in all classes? Don't they have different shoot times or have other groups start on a different set of 20 targets? Just trying to get an idea of what to expect if i ever get down there to shoot one of these shoots.
> Thanks


ASA with 6 at a stake will probably take 2/3 of the time that you will spend shooting the same number of targets IBO. ASA is a shotgun start and if a group starts holding things up the range official will put them on the clock or make them let other groups through.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

ccwilder3 said:


> ASA with 6 at a stake will probably take 2/3 of the time that you will spend shooting the same number of targets IBO. ASA is a shotgun start and if a group starts holding things up the range official will put them on the clock or make them let other groups through.


 Time is not really a concern for me I am going to be there all weekend anyway. what I would be concerned about is 5 arrows in the target before you get to shoot may not be room for one more arrow in there. I have shot IBO when it took 7 hrs to shoot 20 and I have shot 20 in 2 hrs. The norm is around 3 hrs. for 20. IBO generally keeps 4 archers to a stake.
So does the whole class shoot the same 20 the same day same shoot time or do they have 2 or 3 different shoot times to allow more shooters in the class?


----------



## widowmakr (Jan 16, 2011)

does IBO or ASA have any big shoots out west? It looks like their schecdules are all eastern stuff.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

widowmakr said:


> does IBO or ASA have any big shoots out west? It looks like their schecdules are all eastern stuff.


Paris, tx


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

widowmakr said:


> does IBO or ASA have any big shoots out west? It looks like their schecdules are all eastern stuff.


We have some stuff in the works for the far west.....


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

I enjoy it all. Learn the formats and adjust your game to them. They are both fun. I wish I had more vacation and money and I would shoot them all!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Bubba Dean said:


> Carlosii last year at the Classic the Super Senior and the Master Seniors just like the Delta's in Animal House were on super secret probation. That is why you had the range official you had.


ah ha! that explains a lot. no wonder my score sucked. btw, did you retire? missed your smiling face at newberry.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> We have some stuff in the works for the far west.....


far west to the floridians means the east bank of the mississippi. :wink: i don't see where asa could undertake a busier schedule than they have now. lots of logistics problems to deal with. just mho.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> far west to the floridians means the east bank of the mississippi. :wink: i don't see where asa could undertake a busier schedule than they have now. lots of logistics problems to deal with. just mho.


Dont worry your little head there carlosii......


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> We have some stuff in the works for the far west.....


if you build it, they will come...nothing like an asa shoot, imho.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Dont worry your little head there carlosii......


ok...i won't. but, the staff that asa has running those shoots are a great bunch of guys and gals. (with a couple exceptions. you hoosiers know who you are.)
i could see looking at OK because they have quite a few asa shooters already out, including D. Boone. i am always impressed with the professionalism of all the asa staff that Mike Terrell has retained and would hope that would carry over to any new venue asa chooses to pursue.


----------



## Rielbowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)

I have never shot a ASA. But I will try one when the chance arrives .But i think I would prefer to keep shooting IBO. I would also like to try a Reinhart shoot. I like the sport of guessing yardage, it helps with Bowhunting. thats why I pick up a bow. Every 3D I have been to has been a shotgun start. they only take longer when a lot of people show up. Its also good to shot with other class, I have learned somethings from the pro's. and its good to help out the new archers (cubs and such), and those traditional guys all ways leave room in the 11 ring. we ask them to find lost arrows at the of the day. i don't like those 12 and 14 rings, they just don't make sense to me. people hit them by luck all the time, that were not even aiming for them. Plus most of the shoots i have been to have all different kinds of targets , from all the manufacturers , its a nice change, to see new targets. this is just my two cents.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

SonnyThomas said:


> Groan! We just went through this. :darkbeer:





carlosii said:


> so, geezer, you got something better to do when its 15 degrees outside and the furnance in the shop is on the fritz? jump in and raise some cane for cryin' out loud.


Geezer? Hey, you were the one changing Jesus's diaper. As I was too young I could only watch. 

Personally, I think the ASA should change their name. Like Archers Supreme Association.

Gots to say them IBO shoots are the pits for time. L.D. (not Dee) come in and told of his shooting in a IBO one day event. Took 6 hours! Them super speed bows slow things down that much? Or are they just pizz poor managed?
18 minutes per shot? I'd fall asleep between shots.

Like someone noted, ASA has range officials. One hang up and they are there. Remember 2010 Metro? Official Bill Hatton was headin' for a hang up and when they saw him coming the group was hightailin' it, like pronto. Of course if a range official was slow gettin' to a hang up Mike (Mr. ASA) would be there. The man is everywhere.

And Mike is right there in the ASA forums along with LD to give the straight of things, even joke with us. The girls in the registration booth. They're great, but I wish they'd let you get the question all out before they gave you correct answer. Jenny and Loraine, the sweet hearts that answer the phones at ASA Headquarters are helpful to no end. 

What last year or year before at some IBO event and people were dying of thrist? At Metro they had three lanes, one for spectators, one for shooters and one for the water wagon. You didn't get in water wagon lane cause you'd get run over.

There, my two cents.....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

a PEARSON??? what's the skinny on it? inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, it's actually a toss up. Either Pearson Advantage or Athens Excell. Planning on a trip to your neck of the woods, Athens factory. Hope to test hop the 40" Excell - liked it at the Vortex Open. One more bow out of the way and I'll have one or the other.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Hands down the ASA is better.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

babyhoose said:


> I much prefer ASA over IBO for several reasons. (1), ASA entry fee is less, and the winning payouts are ridiculously much higher than IBO. (2), unlike the IBO, the ASA shotgun start format makes the tournament run very smooth. It has taken me on some occasions over 9 hours to shoot 20 targets at IBO, where ASA it only takes approximately 3 1/2 hours. It is very hard to keep a strong focus for 9 hours. (3), ASA has known yardage classes (IBO doesn't) so if you're not too good at guessing the yardage, but are a good shooter, you can participate in one of those classes, and have a good chance to win some money. (4), ASA's 280 fps speed limit regulation keeps everyone on the same playing field. With no speed limit for the IBO, it is very difficult to compete against someone when they are shooting 30-50 more fps faster that you. (5), ASA is super fast in tallying the final results. In most instances, results are posted within one hour. There is no waiting around for hours upon hours like in the IBO. (6) I like having the 12 ring in play. If you get a 5, it only takes two arrows to gain back most of the points. In IBO, it takes 5 arrows. (7) In ASA tournaments, you shoot with people in your same division, not with random people from other classes like the IBO does. I could go on and on why I like ASA better, but I imagine you get the drift.


Agreed x 2!


----------



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

I dont even know of an IBO shoot around here, but I will say that all the ASA shoots I have attended were run extremely well ,


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I prefer the ASA over the IBO. Several reason have been mentioned but I would like to elaborate on a couple. First is the shotgun starts...the way the ASA places everyone on a target there is no waiting to shoot. Everyone shoots in the same conditions whether it is rain, sun, wind, whatever. With the IBO someone could shoot it all on Friday when the weather is nice and the Saturday and Sunday shooters may have to shoot in the rain. Also the lighting conditions change throughout the day. 
The other is the speed. You take someone with a 27.5 draw versus someone with a 31" draw. The longer draw has a huge speed advantage and well as a larger margin of error for yardage estimation. The 280 speed limit keeps everyone on the same page with yardage estimation. 
Not to mention the people are nicer, the winnings are more, and the organization is unmatched.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

The way I see it, ASA has the best formula for success regardless of what and how you prefer to fling an arrow. What is success, (in my mind) it's getting as many archers as possible to get together in an effort to show off their skills, talents and wallets for the better scores through aggressive spending crowd. The classes all make sense, known or unknown, youth shooters, sponsorship, novice, pro, number of targets . . . . . and so on. It all works. I don't think shooters will ever come to a true concensus as to which is the best system to test each others skills, but the sooner the archery community accepts a unified system for "national" level tournament archery the better. Sure, a lot of us (me included) would love to sit and watch F.I.T.A team matches on T.V. or Olympic type matches because we love shooting so much but in reality, I think shooting spots just doesn't appeal to enough people the way shooting animals does. EVentually, I think ASA will win out for the reasons I mentioned and others.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

I have shot both ASA all the way


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

i would much rather shoot ASA but IBO is all we have here to me the IBO is like the hillbilly version of ASA


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bsharkey said:


> i would much rather shoot ASA but IBO is all we have here to me the IBO is like the hillbilly version of ASA


i think we have a winner....:thumbs_up


----------



## nXXo (Apr 5, 2009)

ASA all the way


----------



## txhunter279 (Jan 31, 2011)

rock77 said:


> Time is not really a concern for me I am going to be there all weekend anyway. what I would be concerned about is 5 arrows in the target before you get to shoot may not be room for one more arrow in there. I have shot IBO when it took 7 hrs to shoot 20 and I have shot 20 in 2 hrs. The norm is around 3 hrs. for 20. IBO generally keeps 4 archers to a stake.
> So does the whole class shoot the same 20 the same day same shoot time or do they have 2 or 3 different shoot times to allow more shooters in the class?


When we had 6 on a stake at the Florida Pro/Am, they said both 12 rings were in play as to not crowd up the rings. 

Sent from my HTC Evo using Tapatalk


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

well i got the answer for us new englanders, lets reinstate the NETAA(new england target archers association{that was disbanded in 2000[cause the guy who was running it got tired of doing it]} i know nice dream i am sure it stopped for some other reasons also... but we can bring it back and make it a combination of both ibo and asa.... any seconds(more then likely not i am sure nobody remembers the NETAA)


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Well is the ASA is so good, why don't they put on a few more shoots so the rest of us can try it out. Why are these federations so limited on where they hold shoots. There are clubs everywhere and I'm sure plenty of them would welcome the revenue from a big shoot.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

babyhoose said:


> I much prefer ASA over IBO for several reasons. (1), ASA entry fee is less, and the winning payouts are ridiculously much higher than IBO. (2), unlike the IBO, the ASA shotgun start format makes the tournament run very smooth. It has taken me on some occasions over 9 hours to shoot 20 targets at IBO, where ASA it only takes approximately 3 1/2 hours. It is very hard to keep a strong focus for 9 hours. (3), ASA has known yardage classes (IBO doesn't) so if you're not too good at guessing the yardage, but are a good shooter, you can participate in one of those classes, and have a good chance to win some money. (4), ASA's 280 fps speed limit regulation keeps everyone on the same playing field. With no speed limit for the IBO, it is very difficult to compete against someone when they are shooting 30-50 more fps faster that you. (5), ASA is super fast in tallying the final results. In most instances, results are posted within one hour. There is no waiting around for hours upon hours like in the IBO. (6) I like having the 12 ring in play. If you get a 5, it only takes two arrows to gain back most of the points. In IBO, it takes 5 arrows. (7) In ASA tournaments, you shoot with people in your same division, not with random people from other classes like the IBO does. I could go on and on why I like ASA better, but I imagine you get the drift.


I agree with this


----------

